# ثمن المواد الأولية المستعملة في صناعة الصابون السائل في الجزائر ??



## vaccaro (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرجاء من الاخوة ايفادنا بأثمان هاته المواد الأولية المستعملة في صناعة الصابون السائل و سائل تنظيف البلاط و الأرضيات و سائل تنظيف الزجاج و ما هي تسمياتها المستعملة في السوق الجزائرية او بالأحرى بالفرنسية 

صودا كاوية – محلول سليكات – حمض السلفونيك – جلسرين – كحل أحمر – نشادر – ألوان صناعية – روائح – زيت بذر الكتان – زيت تربنتينا – شمع اسكندراني 


شكرا
*​


----------

